# 1987 whelen mini edge



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

I dug out a old whelen mini edge I've had for years. Came on a trailer truck I bought, got taken off the truck because I needed beacons on the mirrors to have 360 lighting with trailer on. Anyways, the lenses are broken out of it and the wiring harness is missing..It was hard wired. Where is the best resource for parts for these old bars like new lenses and end caps,gaskets spacers? Or any information on wiring and such? I'd like to turn it into a magnet mount bar and have it to run on the wife's pickup for when it's roadside. I own a trucking company, so from time to time her truck get used as a service truck. Thanks for any info in advance...

edit: The reason I say 1987 is because that is the year on the paper tag I found inside the bar.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Might be cheaper to get a new dual rotator or another new magnet mount bar these days.


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

jhall22guitar;1553572 said:


> Might be cheaper to get a new dual rotator or another new magnet mount bar these days.


Thanks for the reply, but not going to happen. Not a fan of rotating lights...And if I put $100 dollars into this bar, I'll have a far superior light then a $100 rotor.
Obviously by only putting $100 into it, I'll be buying used lenses but as long as there in good shape I could care less..I found a guy on craigs list here in Maine who has a bunch of lenses for fairly cheap money. Just found the add this morning.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

abbottfarm;1553665 said:


> Thanks for the reply, but not going to happen. Not a fan of rotating lights...And if I put $100 dollars into this bar, I'll have a far superior light then a $100 rotor.
> Obviously by only putting $100 into it, I'll be buying used lenses but as long as there in good shape I could care less..I found a guy on craigs list here in Maine who has a bunch of lenses for fairly cheap money. Just found the add this morning.


contact a company on the internet called ranger services .. type it in search engine ... hes down in houston, tx he had reasonable prices ...


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Sent you a pm


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

abbottfarm;1553665 said:


> Thanks for the reply, but not going to happen. Not a fan of rotating lights...And if I put $100 dollars into this bar, I'll have a far superior light then a $100 rotor.
> Obviously by only putting $100 into it, I'll be buying used lenses but as long as there in good shape I could care less..I found a guy on craigs list here in Maine who has a bunch of lenses for fairly cheap money. Just found the add this morning.


Im not a fan of the rotating ones either Thumbs Up didnt know if there was a budget, love to see the bar fully fixed up!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Ebay has everything you need.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=whelen+edge+parts&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...573.m570.l1313&_nkw=whelen+edge+lens&_sacat=0


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Lens kit will be 150.00, magnets are 25.00 each and a real factory harness for the magnet mount version will be 35.00 with on/off plug. That will only run the 4 corners. It will not give you any TD or Alley lights if you have them. Those must be hardwired.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Just keep in mind those power supplies are almost 400.00 to replace.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

It's starting to sound like it's going to be more cost effective to put a fork in that bad boy. With many older lights, that's exactly the best thing to do.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Strobesnmore;1554898 said:


> Just keep in mind those power supplies are almost 400.00 to replace.


lol keep dreaming sport. You can find them for as little as $20-30 bucks.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...0&_odkw=whelen+edge+parts&_osacat=0&_from=R40

He can rebuild this bar he has for about $100 bucks from ebay finds.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Strobesnmore;1554897 said:


> Lens kit will be 150.00, magnets are 25.00 each and a real factory harness for the magnet mount version will be 35.00 with on/off plug. That will only run the 4 corners. It will not give you any TD or Alley lights if you have them. Those must be hardwired.


The lens kit is $120 shipped. For NEW ones
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Lens-Ki...007?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51a632ff5f

The magnets are $40 bucks for 4 of them, For NEW ones.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140-POUND-M..._Security_Fire_Protection&hash=item359e860d6c

This is if he is buying new parts, you can find used good condition parts/lenses/wiring/lights for a fraction of the cost by going here and asking around.
http://elightbars.org/forum.php


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

Too Stroked;1554977 said:


> It's starting to sound like it's going to be more cost effective to put a fork in that bad boy. With many older lights, that's exactly the best thing to do.


Why, for $100-150 bucks the bar will look and work just like new. $35 bucks for a new harness, 40 bucks for magnets, $75-80 for lenses. If worse came to worse and the power supply did stop working, and I could not find one reasonable I could always buy some LED's and throw in the bar to replace the strobes.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

abbottfarm;1555024 said:


> Why, for $100-150 bucks the bar will look and work just like new. $35 bucks for a new harness, 40 bucks for magnets, $75-80 for lenses. If worse came to worse and the power supply did stop working, and I could not find one reasonable I could always buy some LED's and throw in the bar to replace the strobes.


40 bucks is the high side for new ones from whelen,

here are 4 magnets for like $12 bucks.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-SET-50-2-...748?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb61fc38c


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I really want to see the rebuild of these.


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1555183 said:


> I really want to see the rebuild of these.


Well, You'll see at least one rebuilt...because I am going to start ordering parts and pieces next week.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

What is the configuration of the mini bar? I have a box full of parts, I bought three full size bars to make the one I wanted. If I have anything you need lemme know!


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

Its just a standard 28 inch IIRC bar with 4 strobes.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

abbottfarm;1555024 said:


> Why, for $100-150 bucks the bar will look and work just like new. $35 bucks for a new harness, 40 bucks for magnets, $75-80 for lenses. If worse came to worse and the power supply did stop working, and I could not find one reasonable I could always buy some LED's and throw in the bar to replace the strobes.


I am not above (or was it below?) being wrong. In fact I think in happened, once, many years ago, to a friend ...

Truth be told, I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Ill just say this, good luck with eBay fines and as I tell many customers with older strobe bars they are money pits and I have many customers who initially disagreed with this but became believers very quickly.


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

Louis, do you carry the power cords in stock or is it a special order item?

When I took the bar off the truck everything worked fine. The only reason it needs new lenses is because the ones on it got beat up in being in the parts room. I'm sure it will be fine, and if not like I said I'll buy 6 led heads and throw them in there and still have a good light bar. I am not going to dump a bunch of money into this bar, but as long as when I put the new power cord on it and it works then I'll buy the new spacers/end caps/gaskets and magnets and be on my way.


----------



## ULM2013 (Oct 1, 2012)

Be careful driving down the road with a magnet mount mini edge.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Strobesnmore;1555874 said:


> Ill just say this, good luck with eBay fines and as I tell many customers with older strobe bars they are money pits and I have many customers who initially disagreed with this but became believers very quickly.


I am all for rebuilding/repairing things, but the above sounds right to me.


----------

